# Fuel Mix: Old Tecumseh



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

I have a White Sno Boss snow thrower purchased new in 1987 that still runs like new. The fuel mix recommendation is 32:1 and I have used that since new with conventional 2 cycle oil. Would switching to a 50:1 synthetic mix be acceptable? If all my stuff could run on the same fuel mixture it would help with keeping the gas fresh.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

While some may say it is OK, I would recommend following the manufacturers recommendations.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, run that same mix in everything. Oils have change a lot in the past 25 years. Originally, many used a 25:1, 32:1 mix ratios. But that was using regular motor oils. Today, most manufacturers recomend 50:1. Less plug fouling, less smoke, and starts much easier. I use 50:1 in my chainsaw with no problem. And using synthetic is even better!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Switching to synthetic oil should be alright provided you do not have much or any carbon accumulation inside the engine (unlikely but possible). Synthetic oils tend to clean out the carbon deposits, and this can cause damage to the cylinder and piston. 

I would recommend starting with a synthetic when the engine is new or rebuilt, but sticking with a fossil oil when that's what has been used in the past.

If switching over to a synthetic, I would also stay with the recommend ratio unless the oil your switching to states that their ratio is safe to run in all engines.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

hankster said:


> While some may say it is OK, I would recommend following the manufacturers recommendations.


yep i agree with you hank


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

it would seem that if you use a new 2-cycle oil at the 32:1 you had better be very sure it can be used at that ratio. 

also alot of gas has ethanol in it. this would not be the best idea when using "normal" oil in the mix. the ethanol will wash off the oil film. a synthetic would be alot better for areas with high ethanol in the gas. 

i would say check to see how much carbon is built up. if none or very little then switch. the synthetic oil we sell i good for all mix ratios. even using auto motor oil as the mix is in question when the iol has changed so much in the last 20+ years.


----------

